# [SOLVED] Ethernet controller driver



## ianmackness (Aug 15, 2008)

Can anybody help me find a ethernet controller driver for a dell optilplex gx260

many thanks


----------



## Lester Noyes (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

Me too! - I had a Dell Dimension 9100 which never worked quite right. (Arrived dead, replaced the motherboard and sound card but it always behaved poorly; finally died.) My wife got a Dell Optiplex GX620 at her work and today I put the HD and two cards from the 9100 into the GX620. Everything worked EXCEPT: It says the "Ethernet Controller" isn't configured correctly "(Code 1)". Asks me to reinstall the drivers. Neither computer came with any CDs with drivers, etc., and I can't find anything which says what components I have. (The Dell list just give part numbers and unintelligble descriptions.) I have a similar problem with the TV tuner card. Need (I think) driver. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*








and welcome to the Forum

Go to the *Dell Support *website, enter your service tag and navigate to the dirvers for your pc


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

Drivers available *HERE*

Click on the + sign along side of Network

EDIT; These young blokes are too quick for me


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

Yeah . . but don't spell too good!!!


----------



## Lester Noyes (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

The problem is, when I go to the Dell website and look at drivers to download, I don't know what my ethernet device IS. Is there a program (like on the Macintosh) that tells me the NAME of every device and every piece of software in my computer? Somehow, no matter how I search, I can't find the name of the item for which I need a driver. It just says something generic, like "ethernet adaptor" -- no brand name, no model number. (I wonder if I have one at all...) Thanks for your help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

You can use the unknown Device Identifier . . it will usualy ID devices even without drivers

http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## Lester Noyes (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

Thanks a HEAP. Took me until the wee small hours but everything works now. 

May The Farce be with you,
Les


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*










You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## thinking (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Ethernet controller driver*

Thanks, guys. Same problem, efficiently solved with your help.
S


----------

